# My 29 Gal. Live Plants *JOURNAL*



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone! this is my 29 gal. Tank Journal (30x12x18) Im tight on Budget so almost everything is DIY  For some question or :help: feel free to ask or just PM me :fish2:

[smilie=p: Future Tank Specification [smilie=p: 
Filter: Aquaclear 200/50
Heater: 150 watts Acura Heater
Lightning: Coralife 1x65 watts 6700k CF and 1x20 watts NO GE9325k (2.9wpg)
Substrate: 2 inch of Seachem Flourite and mix with 10lbs fine Gravel, total of 3 inch depth

[smilie=a: June 9, 2006 ---- I bought some woods and accesories for my DIY Stand at Home Depot

[IMG]http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9260/diystand10dw.jpg[/IMG]

[smilie=a: June 10 - 11, 2006 --- I started to build the DIY stand

[IMG]http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/3854/diystand32dq.jpg[/IMG]










i only spend $30 for DIY stank

[smilie=a: June 13, 2006 ---- DIY HOOD CANCELED / I bought a coralife 65watts CF intead of Shoplight $45 plus Shipping

[IMG]http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/489/coralife7td.png[/IMG]

[smilie=a: June 14, 2006 ---- I bought the tank equipments at 3 different online store, more cheaper when you buy everything online

[u]Petsmart.com[/u]/ i got it for free shipping
1x 150 watts Acura Heater $10
1x 200 watts Acura Heater $10.45 --- for future use
1x Silicon Air tubing $1.99 --- for DIY co2
Bigals.com $8 S/H
2x Ammonia test kit $2 
1x Ph test Kit $2.45 
1x Aquaclear 50 HOB $18.99 
1x Melafix and Pimafix Bonus pack $6
1x Check Valve $ 1.45
1x Gh/Kh test Kit $4.49
1x Nitrite Test kit $3.99
1x Seachem Flourish $7
drfostersmith.com/ 9.99 S/H
2x Seachem Flourite (original) $37
1x Hagen bubble counter/diffuser $9.99 --- for DIY co2

[smilie=a: The DIY stand is done:

[IMG]http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5494/06190619414he.jpg[/IMG]

[smilie=a: June 24, 2004 --- I recieved all the stuff that i ordered online 

[IMG]http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3962/06230619302xx.jpg[/IMG]

[smilie=a: June 25, 2005 --- I washed the flourite using [u]REXGRIGG METHOD[/u], it was fun and easy, ill post some photos on how i put the flourite on my tank, step by step. :bounce: SOON!


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

My only suggestion is to get a cannister filter instead of the power filter.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I like seeing these start to finish threads. It gives everyone a sense of how to begin and get going. Looks like a good start. It's always fun (or sometimes fun) to do everything DIY. It creates a sense of pride if everything comes out smoothly. Keep us posted with the tank's development.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for the input guys, about the cannister i dont really have the budget right now, and don't worry jonh i'll keep updating this journal till end


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

At least you've bought the best HOB alternative to a cannister filter... AquaClear, in my oppinion, has the most interior room for filter media, so you'll be able to customize it to suit your needs rather than dealing with stupid Bio-Bag cartridges or silly Bio-Wheels... I still run one of the Minis on my 10 gal. Good call. 
Keep us posted, I too enjoy seeing the evolution of an aquarium!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I noticed that you have two hagen ladders. Are you planning to run both of them inside the tank? In any case, try to hide the hagen behind some driftwood, or to the back corners behind some tall plants. Looking forward to what progresses.

-John N.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

We know you've got the tank up and running... where's the pics? hoto:


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

hi carl, dont worry i'll update it on saturday


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

:arrow: July 8, 2006 --- I recieved all the plants that i ordered and donate to me by our fellow hobbyist, Thanks Guys! OKAY now is the moment SETTING TIME \\/ 









First I have to put thin layer of Peat Moss and some mulm from my old tank.









Then Put the 100% Flourite on the tank, i have 2 bags of flourite and i know that will not be enough so i ordered use flourite from our fellow members, mike of SCAPE he give me a lot than what i expected, thanks man. Okay time to put the plants. Yeah I know its CLoudy :loco: Flourite baby!










:arrow: July 9, 2006 --- Water is still Cloudy, Time to make DIY co2 with 1x 2liter soda bottle and ladder diffuser.









:arrow: July 10, 2006 --- My DIY Co2 is working, base on the chart i have 27ppm of co2, Ph 7, Kh 9, still experimenting for the longest mixture, so if you have mixture that last long, PLS. PM me  









:arrow: July 11, 2006 --- Okay the water is clearing but not crystal clear, The Plants arrangement is not the official placement, so wait for my aquascape  









What's this thing? is that what you called PEARLING?hmmmm is that pearling, no i dont think so , yeah i think its pearling, NOooo, you decide?









My Lightning Setup 65watts CF + 20 watts NO bought are GE 9325k









Opps i Forgot my DIY Test Tube Holder for my test kit tube, Yeah its another DIY project  









Still thinking about my official aquascape, John already give an Idea but i want more, i want you to be part of my first aquascape please PM me or post your suggested aquascape to my tank. this are my plants:
bacopa caroliniana
moneywort(bacopa monnieri)
hygrophila polysperma
hygrophila polysperma "sunset"
reineckii
anubias nana/barteri/petite
Ludwigia repens
rotala rotundufilia
I have a driftwood at the left corner of the tank.

My journal is to be continued....... eep:


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Best of luck with it. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A diy test tube rack! :hail: 

Don't you love it when the flourite haze clears and a new world opens up? Keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks bert, just remembering the chemistry subject, i hate the subject


----------



## petsmartpro (Jul 17, 2006)

lookin good ol' buddy, lol hows it been?

hey just to let you know cooper that my internet is getting cancelled so my responses to e-mails and such will be delayed..

thanks for all your help you have gaven me it has worked out great...

good luck


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Looking good!*

Cooper it's a good start. I think at this point, you should take a moment and see how things grow in your setup. I think you setup your lighting perfectly on your tank that can give it the most optimal amount. The hagen ladder can be moved right, under the HOB to hide it from view. A black posterboard, or foam broad can help hide some you your equipment and camo the ladder too.

The left side looks good with the anubias and val behind it. The Hydro in the center can be more neatly planted if you trim the stems and plant them with some space. As they grow in, you can cut them and they will bush out to fill in the space. The right side is has many things going on.

But again, since I know that you are beginning to develop it's good to start with a variety of plants to see what you like and what grows. Looking forward to more progress. 

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I love the Journal. Keep up the good work.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

any updates? I'm currious to hear how things are going now.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay Updated Time!!!! Evrything is doing fine so far, i haven't add any fertilizer yet. maybe next week, I changed the 9325k bulb to Dual Daylight bulb (mix 6700 and 10,000k).

Sorry for the Image quality, i'm just using my Cellphone to tka pic. at the moment but i will promise to take some from Digital Cam.


















































































Mermaid Weed Pearling (Proserpinaca palustris) i'm excited for the transformation!









So far all my plants are Pearling everyday, and i was shocked when i saw my L. Aromatica that is pearling i really didn't expect it. The Anubias and Bacopa Monnieri are pearling like crazy even the Rotala Rotundufilia.

I place the driftwood as a Focal Point, i dont know if i get it right, im still looking for the plants that i can put at the back of the driftwood, im thinking of Stargrass but i dont know if it will get leggy or just stay low, any input will appreciate. thanks










Journal to be continued.......


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looking good Cooper. A big change from your original plan. I think something should cover up the driftwood a bit. Given some time, things are going to bloom in nicely.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

what about xmass moss? and im still thinking whats the best plant that i can put on the back of the drifwood i like the bushy type. Thinking of Rotala Colorata or stargrass. And i think the drifwood is too large, what do you think?

oh john i put the coralife on my 20L setup, so the current fixture on my 29 Gal. is 65watts Satellite with dual daylight bulb


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The driftwood for me doesn't add that much character to the tank. It almost sits like a big boulder. Things might change as the plants grow in and fill around it. We'll see. But I prefer something a little more branchy and with more dimensions. 

Rotala Colorata is a great choice if you prune and top it off to create the bushy effect that it can have.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just wondering how to make rotalas or stargrass bushy? any suggestion


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Like most stem plants, Rotala can be bushed out by cutting off the tops and leaving the bottoms planted. Cut right above the node (area where leaves come out).

With the first cutting, cut half way or lower down the stem. You can replant the tops. As the new stems grow from the node, let them grow out to the surface, and then cut them 1/3 way down. By doing this continously, you'll have a bushy effect with the stem plants.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

To check the Updated Photos of my tank pls. Click here *TANK UPDATED*

End Of thread (Journal Part 1)


----------

